# CSP



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Are any of you in the Conservation Stewardship Program (CSP) with USDA / FSA? If so, I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been through one 5 year CSP contract and going through the renewal process again for another 5 years. I think it is worth while. It does take some time every year and some paperwork but its not terrible. Basically the enhancements that you choose to take are a way to teach you a different way to address resource concerns. Some I felt are worth while like NUTBAL (sampling manure at different times during the grazing season to see how the cows nutrional needs are met) Some are rather silly to me. Wildlife escapes in stocktanks so bats can escape.

Having a good group of people in your NRCS office helps a lot. We're fortunate here that we have really good people to work with in our local office. All have farm/ranch backgrounds and common sense.

If you have any questions PM me if you want.


----------

